# Home Videos on 10-inch Fire?



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

My wife got a 10-inch Fire for Christmas. We're trying to figure out where on the external SD card we need to put our home videos so she can watch them. Can anyone help? We're trying to download from my computer via USB. I've tried about every folder I can find, but the Fire doesn't seem to find the files. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone?  Anyone?

Bueller?  Bueller?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry . . . don't do videos on my Fires. 

Found this in the help section: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=help_search_1-2?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201730440&qid=1452953823&sr=1-2

It specifies compatible file types and says something about a 'movies' folder.

And this https://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201829200 is a bit about how to see what's on the SD card; not sure that helps.

This page rather implies photos can go on the SD but personal videos can not:
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201829760

And this is similar to the info in the first link I found: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201829280


----------



## Ogsball (Apr 7, 2016)

Do Plex. Much better.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Ogsball said:


> Do Plex. Much better.


?? Plex?? Whassat?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Back when I used my Kindle Fire a lot, I used an app called ES File Explorer to view videos. It didn't matter where the videos were stored, as I could work through the file structure to get to them wherever they were. Been a long time since I did this, so I don't remember specifics.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Correct. You need to use a third party video player to watch them. The "video" section in the Fire OS is limited to stuff from Amazon. Try VLC for Fire.


----------

